# 3d HTPC help needed...



## mason dixon (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking to put together a budget htpc that I can use to output 3d for a Viewsonic 6531w projector.

I will need a slot to put a Avertv HD DVR Capture card in. 

And I will need one of these graphics cards for the 3d

http://i52.tinypic.com/17r0xc.gif

What budget mobo, ram, etc can I use to get this going? Thanks!

Would something like http://www.technooutlet.com/sed651.html work to put a geforce 200 series graphics card and that capture card in?


----------



## jmoorez2001 (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmm seams at best to get a gts260 or newer video card for 3d i have the 250 but not tryed 3d as of yet on it but am soon tho


----------

